# Bedding suggestions for a wet horse



## maxweg (9 November 2017)

Any suggestions for my wet horse? 
Currently have rubber matting and using Aubiose but it's working out too expensive and I'm not a fan of pellets.
does anyone use Bed down or a rape straw chop bedding


----------



## ihatework (9 November 2017)

maxweg said:



			Any suggestions for my wet horse? 
Currently have rubber matting and using Aubiose but it's working out too expensive and I'm not a fan of pellets.
does anyone use Bed down or a rape straw chop bedding
		
Click to expand...

Chopped rape straw or miscanthus chop is good, but nowhere near as good as aubiose. They could be worth trying but I would suggest a couple of Stubbs scoops of dry wood pellets in the wet spots each day.


----------



## meleeka (9 November 2017)

Why didnt you like pellets? Not all are equal. Ive stsrted using White Horse Platinim and they have so far made life much easier with my wet boy.


----------



## maxweg (9 November 2017)

I used them yrs ago but it was on a concrete floor so perhaps that's why. A friend uses them but they look like very thin sawdust.
My only concern with WHP is some reviews have said that the bags can get damaged in transit and the company haven't been good at replacing


----------



## PapaverFollis (9 November 2017)

Sawdust mixed with chopped rape straw works well for my dirty mare. I know sawdust isn't ideal but my YO seems to get decent stuff that isn't too dusty. Supplementing that with the chopped straw (I like bedwell equinola) keeps the bed pretty dry and it doesn't seem to move around too much either.


----------

